# verschiedene css-styles??



## cube (7. Mai 2001)

wie kann ich, wenn ich jetzt z.B. in meiner css-datei zwei body arten definiert habe, diese dann auch "ansteuern" im html-code???


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (7. Mai 2001)

naja, man soll sich das nicht ZU schwer machen

also ich vermute du hast einfach

body { blubb }

naja, mach einfach 

.body1 { blubb }
.body2 { blubb }

und dann auf der seite

<body [...] class="body1">
 oder 
<body [...] class="body2">

naja, kommt einfach drauf an, auf welcher seiten welchen body


----------



## cube (9. Mai 2001)

bei mir nimmt es diesen befehl bei der schrift nicht an, wenn ich die angabe in px mache!! an was kann das liegen??


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (9. Mai 2001)

könntest den tag und den betreffenden code mal posten? oder irgendwie anschauen lassen irgendwie ansehen können lassen tun?


----------



## cube (10. Mai 2001)

das problem hat sich inzwischen gelöst, aber danke für deine unterstützung


----------

